# I think I may have found an instructor!



## chasingfireflies (Jul 27, 2012)

After looking at what I think is every barn and trainer in this valley I think I may have come across a perfect match.

This trainer teaches adults, has school horses, specializes in dressage and BEST thing of all (although it's not a "good" thing) is that she has suffered from hernitated discs and at 60-something still rides. I am recovering from 2 herniated dics and have been having trouble finding somebody who might have experience with other having this injury. This INSTRUCTOR has overcome this injury and she had some great things to say.

So...this will make my 45 min elliptical workouts, my weight lifting and my 3 day a week water aerobic classes completely worth it. Hoping I can reach my first 25 lbs loss soon so I can start riding!!! 

PLEASE let this be the one. I meet her tomorow!!!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

chasingfireflies said:


> After looking at what I think is every barn and trainer in this valley I think I may have come across a perfect match.
> 
> This trainer teaches adults, has school horses, specializes in dressage and BEST thing of all (although it's not a "good" thing) is that she has suffered from hernitated discs and at 60-something still rides. I am recovering from 2 herniated dics and have been having trouble finding somebody who might have experience with other having this injury. This INSTRUCTOR has overcome this injury and she had some great things to say.
> 
> ...


Good luck I hope you click with your new instructor


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm curious how it went!


----------



## chasingfireflies (Jul 27, 2012)

You are totally sweet for checking in! It went amazingly well. She had scheduled 2 hours for me to show me around the property, introduced me to all the horse, told stories, watched a few horses in training, talked a LOT about my expectations and her experience. She was not at all put off by my weight, encouraged me on my fitness routine. She also suffers from some back injuries so she was very understanding of my condition and explained things she thought would be helpful. 

It was great! I can afford the board there, the lessons ate about $15 more than I was expecting, but I think I can swing that for the benefit of everything else. It's obvious her horses come first, the place is immaculately clean...all in all it looks like an amazing opportunity!

Planning on calling this week to just keep on her radar, but I basically told her to fit md into her fall schedule. 

Now I'm just busting my butt to get to that 25 lb weight loss. Although I'd love to be losing as fast as I put it on, my level of fitness is improving so much! And that us a great thing!! Hopefully soon I'll be able to post a few pics of me back on a horse!!!

Thanks for all the support!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

chasingfireflies said:


> You are totally sweet for checking in! It went amazingly well. She had scheduled 2 hours for me to show me around the property, introduced me to all the horse, told stories, watched a few horses in training, talked a LOT about my expectations and her experience. She was not at all put off by my weight, encouraged me on my fitness routine. She also suffers from some back injuries so she was very understanding of my condition and explained things she thought would be helpful.
> 
> It was great! I can afford the board there, the lessons ate about $15 more than I was expecting, but I think I can swing that for the benefit of everything else. It's obvious her horses come first, the place is immaculately clean...all in all it looks like an amazing opportunity!
> 
> ...


That sounds really great! You make me realize my barn experience is lacking haha. But oh well, its good enough for now. I am glad it went well and I am glad that you are getting more motivated!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome! It is great that you can have a good rapport with her. That is one thing that I really love about my current BO and coach - I am always in contact with them via text and we will often stand around and chat quite a bit after I am done riding - my coach will often come and watch me riding my own horse (I take lessons on her friesians) and give me tips and pointers for her as well (she is much greener than her horses).


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

That's wonderful! The fitter you get, the faster you will lose, because you'll have more muscle to burn fat!

It is just so terrible that weight goes on so much faster than it comes off!!! SO unfair. <grin>


----------

